# Uncapped dirt



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

I would think that eventually mulm/detrius would solidify into some sort of cap filling in between plants. The biggest hurdle would be getting things to root(although DSM could be utilIzed) and then battleing the initial murkiness and algae/bacterial blooms from so many nutrients.


----------



## Akwaskape (May 5, 2015)

Ok didn't consider the rooting factor, but could prob battle the excess nutrients with floaters and hornwort. The mulm sounds interesting, would that need livestock to build up or would it occur without?


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Hmmm.. I would try dry starting it then upon CAREFUL flooding, add any dying plant matter would at least add to it. You could start from the ground up with inverts like scuds, daphnia, fairy shrimp, planaria etc. with some dead/dying plant matter from an established tank.. that will bring all new kinds of micro-inverts to assist with the breakdown. Also, I'm not sure how well even floaters will handle THAT heavy of a nutrient load.


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

I cannot recall where I saw this, but I know I once saw a post (not sure if it was here or another forum) where someone had an uncapped planted dirt tank with fish, and it looked totally fine. I remember the person saying that everything settled if you gave it time, and that it wasn't really much of a problem.

Sorry; I know it's not much.


----------



## Akwaskape (May 5, 2015)

@NotCousteau that's very helpful, my instinct is telling me will be perfectly fine.


----------



## Akwaskape (May 5, 2015)

HDBenson said:


> Hmmm.. I would try dry starting it then upon CAREFUL flooding, add any dying plant matter would at least add to it. You could start from the ground up with inverts like scuds, daphnia, fairy shrimp, planaria etc. with some dead/dying plant matter from an established tank.. that will bring all new kinds of micro-inverts to assist with the breakdown. Also, I'm not sure how well even floaters will handle THAT heavy of a nutrient load.


I'd use top soil as opposed to any potting mix, so I'm thinking nutrient levels will be more manageable?? And if in understand correctly the mulm comes from decaying plant matter that's been broken down, thanks for that info.


----------



## subcontrariety (May 26, 2011)

Xenxes has an uncapped dirt-like substrate in this tank: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=745810
There's a link to further information about how he chose components, and the journal is pretty detailed on advantages, trials, and general observations on its performance.


----------



## Akwaskape (May 5, 2015)

@Subcontrariety, interesting read. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Xenxes mentions a sand cap in this thread. It's in post # 13, but where this cap is located
is not clear to me.
" and will probably use a 1-2" sand cap to keep most of the still decomposing matter out of the water column"
Is it in the main tank or one of the tubs used for mixing the sub ?
I am working towards something similar to what you said you will have.
I intend(and have already) some MGOCPM(which I will take out of any larger pieces of wood etc) + Laterite + many egg shells. After seeing the thread from Xenxes I may add some charcoal. This combo will be a bottom layer of at least 1".
On top of this I already have some MG Organic Top Soil that will be use as a cap.
The major difference will be that I intend to hand pick odd shaped river rocks from local sources that I intend to cover the entire bottom/w and allow detrius to fill in between.
I also intend very sparse plants will be in this tank, but not sure yet on this. Likely will be a few as opposed to very sparse.
Obviously I need some to prevent stagnation, but there will be a low current as much as possible. Still working out details on that.
Your title caught my attention because you have a close comparison in no cap and in the
regular sense neither will mine.


----------



## Akwaskape (May 5, 2015)

I'm thinking just a straight 1 inch layer of top soil. Run off sunlight with no water movement. Plenty of floaters including hornwort, a carpeting plant like marsilea hirsuta and maybe a small Riccardia. Livestock would include ramshorns, Malaysian trumpets, limpets, cherry shrimp and cpd's. I'd place it on the windowsill like my other capped tank and run it no-tech. I've also dabbled with capping top soil with aqua soil (the ball stuff). so far im happy with the results. Although I haven't utilised it well or in other words planted it enough as yet.

Sustainable Aquaria


----------

